# Standard Block and Brick Sizes



## toecutter (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,

What are the standard common block and brick dimensions found in the domestic market in the USA?

Here we have:
Blocks 190mm H x 390mm L

Brick 76mm H x 230mm L

Also what are the standard wall heights?

Here we have 2.4m and 2.7m

regards
mick


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Block nominal dimension is 8X8x16" the actual size -3/8" so it will be 7-5/8 X 7-5/8 x 15-5/8"

Standard brick is 7-5/8 X 3-5/8 x 2 1/2"

Typical foundation wall is 12 courses of block which is 8', if the house is custom built, like my house as an example I have a 14 course foundation.


----------



## toecutter (Oct 12, 2007)

greg24k said:


> Block nominal dimension is 8X8x16" the actual size -3/8" so it will be 7-5/8 X 7-5/8 x 15-5/8"
> 
> Standard brick is 7-5/8 X 3-5/8 x 2 1/2"
> 
> Typical foundation wall is 12 courses of block which is 8', if the house is custom built, like my house as an example I have a 14 course foundation.


Thank you very much


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

toecutter said:


> Thank you very much


YW :thumbsup:


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

What the hell is a mm?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> What the hell is a mm?


M- Meters, MM- Millimeters... Metric measurement system


----------



## toecutter (Oct 12, 2007)

millimeter - metric

there are 25.4 mm in one inch.

or are you joshin me :boxing:


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I was just playing.

We don't use those simple units of 10 over here. At least its a good reason to do well in math in highschool trying to add 32nds of an inch up.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Before metric came in the Imperial brick size was 9in x 4.5in x 3in which included a 3/8 joint. Blocks were 18in x 9in.
Metric is 225mm x 112.5mm x 75mm. which includes a 10mm joint.


----------

